# Mass Watermarking



## itai (Apr 20, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a program where you can easily watermark a large mass of photos. 

I have Picasa ver 3 and infranview, I prefer free programs (I know you probably can't have it all)


thanks


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2010)

www.faststone.org

But you get what you pay for and I guess on what your definition of easy is.


----------



## --ares-- (Apr 20, 2010)

Batch process in photoshop

Create an action then go file -> automate -> batch


----------



## Cryptonium (May 4, 2010)

I recommend WaterMark v2 from PMNET

It's free and works great for image and text watermarks, even from EXIF data.


----------



## DBIGS (May 4, 2010)

G'day, I use visual watermark for all my school photography.  It is pretty cheap and works well with batch watermarking and resizing if you are dumping to the web.

Batch Photo Watermarking Software - Visual Watermark

Hope this is of help.

Cheers
Danny


----------

